# This morning - Tina Malone - IVF success at 50



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

Morning ladies,

I'm on my 2 ww and as I was channel flicking saw that that were going to be talking about IVF on this morning. Anyway, Tina Malone (who is apparently famous, no idea who she is, sorry for my ignorance) has just become pregnant through donor eggs at 50. I thought it was a nice good news story to share with everyone. Worth watching if you can on itv player

Xxxx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes I saw this, she was at a clinic in Cyprus, it gave me hope that if she can do it so can I!!!


----------

